# golf prices



## bazzer (Dec 1, 2010)

how comes in this day of age where in the uk and rep of ireland courses are halving their prices to entice golfers back to play at very reasonable prices but here in Spain all the courses on costa del sol decide not to, as long as certain golfers from scandy and germany pay the prices the rest of us that live here dont get the real benefits.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Why should Spain golf courses follow the Uk pricing?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

bazzer said:


> how comes in this day of age where in the uk and rep of ireland courses are halving their prices to entice golfers back to play at very reasonable prices but here in Spain all the courses on costa del sol decide not to, as long as certain golfers from scandy and germany pay the prices the rest of us that live here dont get the real benefits.


I suppose many clubs in expat areas run on a different business model from those in UK and Ireland. Most British clubs, other than newer proprietary clubs (Celtic Manor, K-Club etc), are run as private members clubs or pay-and-play courses and the drop in the number of visiting golfers, esp societies, has a drastic effect on their bottom line, so they need to be competitive to get more paying customers. But the vast majority of courses on the costas are full-time country clubs, not entirely reliant on golf, and they have further income streams in real estate development and management, hotel and corporate business (conferences, pro-tournaments and incentive travel etc). Just like you don't get cut-price green fees at Wentworth - around £360?
I think some reductions are available if you book a package, but I agree this doesn't help local golfers.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've noticed with a lot of businesses in Spain that when business slows up and there are fewer customers, instead of reducing prices to encourage them back, they tend to put prices up to make more money from the few they have - just an observation and maybe not across the board, although things may change???!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Yes but Spain doesn't have to lower it's prices bazzer says the German and Scandinavian golfers pay it there is still a demand for golf in Spain...


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes but Spain doesn't have to lower it's prices bazzer says the German and Scandinavian golfers pay it there is still a demand for golf in Spain...


And, if they are desperate enough to lower the prices, I am not sure it's a good idea, as it is extremely difficult to bring the prices back up once business has picked up


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

bazzer said:


> how comes in this day of age where in the uk and rep of ireland courses are halving their prices to entice golfers back to play at very reasonable prices but here in Spain all the courses on costa del sol decide not to, as long as certain golfers from scandy and germany pay the prices the rest of us that live here dont get the real benefits.


It is undoubtedly an expensive hobby! I would suggest either joining a members' club, or society, as this works out better value if you want to play regularly. 

I have to say though, the clubs round here are mobbed.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

I used to pay about £750 a year for membership of a UK club. When I came here I was unable to join anywhere ... they just werent interested, and just wanted me to pay €60 ish a round. I drive to Valencia now to play what gold I can play at a decent course, but as a members guest. 

I_ could_ join that club ..... but I would have to buy in, and presently it would cost me about €25,000 ...... no, you're not misreading that.


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> I used to pay about £750 a year for membership of a UK club. When I came here I was unable to join anywhere ... they just werent interested, and just wanted me to pay €60 ish a round. I drive to Valencia now to play what gold I can play at a decent course, but as a members guest.
> 
> I_ could_ join that club ..... but I would have to buy in, and presently it would cost me about €25,000 ...... no, you're not misreading that.


Goodness, that is expensive. My OH paid for a share and the first years membership and it was 2,500 euro. Next year it will only be 1,500 euro. The kids pay 250 euros each. He's down there all the time, so he is getting fantastic value out of it. As it is owned and run by the members, it has lots of competitions and social events.


----------



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

bazzer said:


> how comes in this day of age where in the uk and rep of ireland courses are halving their prices to entice golfers back to play at very reasonable prices but here in Spain all the courses on costa del sol decide not to, as long as certain golfers from scandy and germany pay the prices the rest of us that live here dont get the real benefits.


I work for a major golf tour operator here on the Costa del Sol and the basic difference is that golf here is a major source of tourism for this coast. People come on holiday to play golf that is the reason why they havent lowered their prices. They havent raised their prices either in the last few years just maintained them. It may feel more expensive for people in the UK playing golf here but that is due to one reason only and that is the exchange rate. A lot of courses here have also introduced offers to include buggies now which they did not do before. Torrequebrada and Rio Real are 2 prime examples of this.


----------



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

leedsutdgem said:


> I work for a major golf tour operator here on the Costa del Sol and the basic difference is that golf here is a major source of tourism for this coast. People come on holiday to play golf that is the reason why they havent lowered their prices. They havent raised their prices either in the last few years just maintained them. It may feel more expensive for people in the UK playing golf here but that is due to one reason only and that is the exchange rate. A lot of courses here have also introduced offers to include buggies now which they did not do before. Torrequebrada and Rio Real are 2 prime examples of this.


Meant to add, you should definately look in to playing with a society. We are also in low season at the moment and there are some fantastic deals around.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

leedsutdgem said:


> I work for a major golf tour operator here on the Costa del Sol and the basic difference is that golf here is a major source of tourism for this coast. People come on holiday to play golf that is the reason why they havent lowered their prices. They havent raised their prices either in the last few years just maintained them. It may feel more expensive for people in the UK playing golf here but that is due to one reason only and that is the exchange rate. A lot of courses here have also introduced offers to include buggies now which they did not do before. Torrequebrada and Rio Real are 2 prime examples of this.


No, I'm sorry the rate of exchange makes little difference. Golf in Spain is just very expensive, end of story.

Olive nova here varies during the year iirc, last time I checked it was about €69. Henley Golf Club in the UK was £20 last time I played there. I get to play here at €30 but thats only because I am a guest of a member, and he paid €20k to join there 

Played at Bonabla earlier in the year and we had to pay extra for buggies, but maybe that has changed now

The point is ..... its the Spanish way. If they bought their prices down a little then more people would play. Ive seen it relatively quiet recently at Oliva Nova, and at Escorpion its often the case that theres no one in sight infront or behind.


----------

